# Picked up a new toy



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Purchased this for 539.99 They changed the price to 569.99 pretty fast after I fin she'd the transaction Kk vp9 pics to follow


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't have any experience with this particular pistol but I havent seen an HK I haven't liked yet. 
No doubt it will be a sweet shooter.
Congrats!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks...still waiting to shoot it


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Come on down. Well sit on the porch and shoot till your fingers go numb.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Sweet piece Saugeye Tom!

Now who in the world is #9 on your Fathead on the wall??


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking rig.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Spike Dog said:


> Sweet piece Saugeye Tom!
> 
> Now who in the world is #9 on your Fathead on the wall??


Grandson...13 trs old 6 foot 2...stud wide receiver


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Come on down. Well sit on the porch and shoot till your fingers go numb.


I'll bring 500 rounds. You can shoot her too


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------

